# Vectordatei *EPS* in Word total verpixelt!?



## brz (11. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen Community,

ich hab ein kleines Problem undzwar wollte ich eine .eps datei in Word (07) einfügen. Das hat auch ohne Probleme funktioniert allerdings stellt er mir das Logo ziemlich verpixelt dar.
Jetzt kann ich leider nicht sagen ob es nur die darstellung ist die nicht richtig angezeigt wird oder ob nachher auch der Druck dementsprechend aussieht. ( Kann jetzt leider keinen Testdruck machen)

Falls jemand von euch damit schon erfahrung gemacht hat, wäre es echt eine super hilfe für mich wenn ihr mir eure erfahrungen mitteilen könntet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ben


----------



## mreball (11. Mai 2007)

ich vermute mal dass Word eine Art Vorschau der EPS-Datei erstellt?
Stelle die Frage doch mal bei "Office-Anwendungen".


----------



## Beppone (12. Mai 2007)

Hi.

MS-Office-Anwendungen können kein Postscript interpretieren. Du siehst nur die Vorschau, die beim .eps-Generieren mitgespeichert wurde. Eine Vorschau erzeugen kann Wörd nicht.

Die Vorschau kann hoch- oder niedrigauflösend sein, 1bit oder z.B. als 8bit RGB in Farbe, im PICT-Format (Mac-epse) oder als BMP (DOS-epse) oder ganz fehlen. Ganz so, wie es der eps-Erzeuger festgelegt hat. Im ungünstigsten Fall siehst du im Wörd nur eine X-Box oder irgend einen weißen Kasten mit Hinweis auf die eps-Datei.

Vorsicht beim Ausdrucken. Das eps-Format ist ursprünglich für die Druckvorstufe gedacht, um Filme (heute direkt Platten) auszubelichten. Dein heimischer Tintenstrahler versteht sich normalerweise nicht auf Postscript, deshalb druckt er nur die Vorschau oder sogar gar nichts an entsprechender Stelle.

Wenn dein Drucker Postscript kann, wird die Ansicht, die im Wörd ursprünglich grob aussah, korrekt ausgedruckt.

Eine Lösung wäre das PDF-Format. Sobald du dein Wörd-Dokument mit den "groben" epsen distillst, erhältst du (je nach Distiller-Joboptions) hochauflösende PDFs, weil der Distiller die epse interpretieren kann. Dieses PDF wird dann auch auf dem Monitor und dem heimischen Drucker richtig wiedergegeben.

Grüße,

Bep


----------



## brz (12. Mai 2007)

Tachchen,
also danke nochmal für die Antworten .... ihr habt recht Windoofs Word zeigt nur eine vorschau beim druck kommt es wieder optimal zum vorschein!

Dankschöö

Gruß
Ben


----------

